# Looking for a new mod



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

After an extended hitch as the NJ mod, Sgt_Slough is stepping down from his post here. He did a great job bringing in new folks from the Garden State and his help is much appreciated.

So now we're looking for a new NJ moderator. I have a couple of ideas, but if anyone would like to PM me or nominate anyone here, please feel free.

And this time around there may be co-moderators, meaning more than one person. Helps share the burden that way. I'm looking for fishermen who are dedicated anglers who post lots of reports and can give good advice, as well as having a good head on their shoulders and plenty of patience.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dogg and Boss Dogg seem the obvious co-moderators! That is if they are willing.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone from the Barn.....Red, Mullaney, Baystalker, TSStriper,  Y'know, someone who actually fishes and catches fish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dave from Hoboken NJ....gets my vote.


----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)

I nominate Bill Kline, he would fit right in....or you would fit into him....whatever. :--|


----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)

What about Dakota Rob?


----------



## wheres my rig (Jul 3, 2006)

I second Dakota Rob


----------



## wheres my rig (Jul 3, 2006)

what about cousin it???


----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Meatball_Sammie (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

lol wtf


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me thinking meatballs, is well, a meathead, and probably mad about something. New member off to another good start, and probably quick end.

Hmmm, wonder what? 

As the song asks:

Were you born an azzhole, 
or have you worked at it your whole life
either way it worked out fine
cause yer an azzhole tonight

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

What the heck is going on in here.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well Gilly, it seems as though things are getting boring on the Barn


----------



## Captain Fantasti (Nov 17, 2005)

I want to moderate!


----------



## Captain Fantasti (Nov 17, 2005)

More of Red's minions.


----------



## Captain Fantasti (Nov 17, 2005)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, some people have a lot of free time on their hands. (Though I will admit laughing a little)

Anyway, looking for good Jersey anglers who will post reports now and then.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Rudedog form a emma,NJ (Ibelieve). he has always been helpful and posts both on the jersey and maryland boards. From reading his posts heis definately very knowledgable and friendly as well.


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*my vote*

not to sound like im tooting his horn but i think paul would be good for the job also


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's another vote for the Dogg....He's always all over the place and always helpful.

Go Dogg, Go!

RR


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Rudedog, has my vote.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well Doggie, any thoughts? Lot's of fringe benefits, lock threads, continually monitoring for substance abuse, playing referee in any potential fueds, ys'd have to get out and fish frequently and post reports, and since it be your board, you could exagerate all you wanted  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

That would up to Flea.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well Flea, seems as though the votes are there, and we all know that behind every Ruddedogg, well we have the Bossdogg! Get your co-moderators, and keep it all in the "Doghouse"!

Sounds like he is game for it, post reports, answers questions, and he be putting me up and putting up with me a couple a days this weekend! May give us (not that I ever needed one) a reason to celebrate  

Hey Al, where's my BL's might need them this weekend!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*NJ Mod*

HERE HERE for RuddeDogg as NJ MOD.

Just dont forget me when you become famous.

In words of BUD LIGHT I LOVE YOU MAN!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

If it ain't too late...A vote for the Dogg is a vote for NJ Board!! Bring in the Dogg...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rd*

RuddeDogg


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Sarge.Thanks for telling me about P&S.

Dakota Rob? 
That's a blast from the past.

From my short time here,I would say R.Dogg too!

Steve


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Definitely RuddeDogg ... he has the time I guess, cuz he seems to comment on threads from several state's board. Also, seems like an all around good dude!


----------

